# Marine grade carpet vs Outdoor carpet



## jetdoc (Aug 2, 2006)

I need to fabricate new running boards and bunk boards for my trailer. If I use "Home Depot" outdoor carpet, am I going to regret this? Is there a difference between marine carpet and outdoor carpet?


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

It does work, but sometimes outdoor carpet can cause a sandpaper effect. Plus you have to cut it to width and length. With rolls of bunk carpet it's just cut to length. Also use monel staples, not stainless steel. Cost is the same. If you have a hard time finding lengths long enough call a trailer manufacture, they purchase the really long rolls.


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

I used the outdoor carpet for my bunks. The boat sure doesn't slide too well on it. Don't know if it would be better on marine carpet but thought I would throw that out there for ya...


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

put some yellow johnsons paste wax on the carpet, when it is dry


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

Use the plastic strips instead of carpet. will last longer & dryer ect


----------



## glensmann (Mar 26, 2006)

If you go with carpet Lowes has a marine grade carpet that is better than Home Depot. Like said above use 1/2" monel staples. Did mine 3 years ago and still attached. Best way is the use a staple hammer to attach. Be careful if you use trailer slick plastic. I saw a boat slide off when the owner forgot to attach the cable.


----------



## explorer05 (Jun 22, 2006)

I agree with the plastic strips, they are much better, Especially if it's an aluminum boat. That's all I will ever use anymore.


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

The Teflon Strips Are Great. If You Want Carpet Go To Lowes And Make Sure It Is The Good Outdoor Carpet With The Rubber Backing. That Is The Better Stuff And Will Last Longer. If You Want Your Boat To Slide Good On Carpet, Find Some Silicone Spray And Spray The Carpet. Be Careful It Is Slick


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

I have had problems with my new boat not sliding on the carpet very well and never thought of silcone spray or wax. Thanks for the advice, even though I didn't start the thread. Goes to show you never know what you will learn on here.......

Mike


----------



## glensmann (Mar 26, 2006)

A little dish soap works great and cheaper.


----------

